# Dell G7 17 7790



## pavko222 (Nov 27, 2021)

I greet experienced users. I bought a laptop with Intel® Core ™ i7-9750H CPU @ 2.60GHz. I read perhaps everything on this site about my processor and tried to reduce the voltage. I played the game and it seems to me that the performance is a bit better, but when idle and browsing the web, the temperatures are much higher and the fan turns on every moment. I attach my settings and please check


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 27, 2021)

Hi,  This is an English speaking forum, please use a translator in future if your English is not good, to get you started, this is a translation of your post using google .............

_"Greetings experienced users. I bought a laptop with an Intel® Core ™ i7-9750H @ 2.60 GHz processor. I have probably read everything on this site about my processor and tried to reduce the voltage. I played the game and it seems to me that the performance is a bit better, but when you are idle and browsing the web, the temperatures are much higher and the fan turns on every now and then. I enclose my settings and please check"_


----------



## pavko222 (Nov 27, 2021)

sorry


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 27, 2021)

@pavko222 
The version of ThrottleStop you are using is more than 3 years old. You need to update ThrottleStop.








						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




PL1 in the log file means your Dell laptop is power limit throttling.  

```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  CHIPM   BAT_mW  TEMP  GPU     VID   POWER
2021-11-27  14:59:01  34.34   73.9  100.0  100.0        0   83    74   0.9712   27.9   PL1
2021-11-27  14:59:02  34.01   75.4  100.0  100.0        0   82    74   0.9568   28.0   PL1
2021-11-27  14:59:03  34.34   73.8  100.0  100.0        0   82    74   0.9579   27.9   PL1
2021-11-27  14:59:04  34.17   74.6  100.0  100.0        0   83    74   0.9662   27.9   PL1
2021-11-27  14:59:05  34.27   74.3  100.0  100.0        0   82    74   0.9584   27.9   PL1
2021-11-27  14:59:06  34.18   74.6  100.0  100.0        0   82    74   0.9325   27.9   PL1
2021-11-27  14:59:07  34.27   74.1  100.0  100.0        0   82    74   0.9338   28.1   PL1
2021-11-27  14:59:08  34.29   74.3  100.0  100.0        0   83    74   0.9324   28.0   PL1
2021-11-27  14:59:09  34.18   74.7  100.0  100.0        0   83    74   0.9358   27.9   PL1
2021-11-27  14:59:10  34.27   74.5  100.0  100.0        0   82    74   0.9542   28.1   PL1
```

The 9750H has a 45W TDP power rating according to Intel. 








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Ask Dell to explain why your CPU is being power limited to only 28W. You paid for a laptop with a 45W CPU. The performance of your computer is being reduced so power consumption does not exceed 28W. That is not right. Make sure you have installed the latest BIOS version for your laptop. This is available on Dell's website. 

Dell laptops usually come with their own power plan management software. Do you have this Dell program installed? Try setting this software to the highest possible performance. Some plans for cool and quiet will reduce the power limits like you are seeing. Some power plans for maximum performance will increase the CPU fan noise. Maybe adjusting this can help you.

Your screenshot shows that you have set Speed Shift EPP to 0. This tells the CPU to run at full speed when lightly loaded. Your CPU will run hotter if you have a lot of tasks running in the background. Change EPP to 80 or 128 and see if that helps with fan noise when using the internet. 

With only Google Chrome open, here is how my computer looks when the CPU is idle. 





The C0% is very low. Some cores are almost completely inactive. When your computer is idle, what does ThrottleStop report for the average C0%? A 9750H should average 0.5% to 1.0% in the C0 state when idle. The C0% when idle should not be jumping up and down. If you have a problem, open the Task Manager and go to the Details tab. You need to find out if there is anything running on your computer that does not need to be running all of the time. One bad program can create a lot of heat and fan noise.

Also check the C state information. An idle computer can have the individual cores spending 99% of their time in the core C7 state. 
Idle cores help reduce CPU temperatures and fan noise.


----------



## pavko222 (Nov 27, 2021)

Momentálně používám bios 1.11.1, který jsem četl jako poslední pro povolení nastavení podpětí. aktuální je 1.17.1 tak to zkusím nainstalovat a uvidím. Přes msconfig vyplním vše co není z windows, takže pozadí by mělo mít minimum

Včera jsem provedl nějaké úpravy, tak se podělím. bios aktualizován na verzi 1.17.1 a nainstalován dell power manager - ve správě chlazení umožnil mimořádný výkon. ohledně nastavení zasláním obrázků. počítač při hraní mnohem chladnější. Udělejte prosím několik postřehů o tom, co lze zlepšit a změnit


----------



## pavko222 (Nov 30, 2021)

Could I ask for a review and possibly some advice on what to do differently?


----------



## pavko222 (Dec 2, 2021)

here I send the results before and after undervoltage


----------

